# Wolf vs. Orbita winders



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

I had a chat with my local AD rep about watch winders and I asked if they had any Wolf winders.
I was really surprised to hear that they used to carry them but stopped b/c they and I quote: "had many issues with the [Wolf] watch winders not working properly". Now they only have Orbitas.
From what I was reading here, many people have both Wolf and Orbita and everybody says they are on par.
Am I missing something???


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

First, the salesman can only sell what he has....Soooo, he only has Orbita to sell.
I have an Orbita Rotor-Wind, the Rotor-wind is not programmable,(it swings back and forth)
so, it can't do a clock wise /counter clockwise only watch. I had to send it back under warranty 
because my Christopher Ward C-60 was too heavy and stretched the belt, it would not flip to do the swing ...I use it for lighter watches.
It has a beautiful solid wood case....The Wolf does everything with no problems, and cheaper too.
Who you gonna believe,a man who makes $$$ only on things he sells, or people who just use them ?


----------



## Vovan (Nov 2, 2014)

little big feather said:


> First, the salesman can only sell what he has....Soooo, he only has Orbita to sell.
> I have an Orbita Roto-Wind, the Roto-wind is not programmable,(it swings back and forth)
> so, it can't do a clock wise /counter clockwise only watch. I had to send it back under warranty
> because my Christopher Ward C-60 was too heavy and stretched the belt, it would not flip to do the swing ...I use it for lighter watches.
> ...


Of course people on this forum. That's why I asked 
Thank you for your response.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I do hate sales people! Especially life insurance sales people....How do you know they pay off, you're dead!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have both brands and like them equally. Each has their own benefits and both are constructed very well IMHO.

Bad sales people are like a bad dream......


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Nokie, could you point out the good and the bad of each?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

NightScar said:


> Nokie, could you point out the good and the bad of each?


You didn't ask me, but I'll tell you what I like best about Orbita, the watch cushions.
Comes with standard, which was too big, I E-mailed and they sent smaller no charge.
They now have a larger one too. see pic. below....








The Rotor-Wind system is fine for normal Bi-Direction only watches(heavy ones no)
See Orbita for explanation of the Rotor-Wind system.(not all Orbita's are Rotor-Wind)
Wolf, watch cuff/cushion design, I don't like that much, but better than others I've seen....Wolf 2.7 That I have is not as
high grade finish as my Orbita, but still very nice. Wolf was cheaper, that's a plus.
Wolf goes on sale more than Orbita, I believe.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

I own an Orbita. It's just a single watch winder but it's programmable. (I have had it for a few years. I don't even think they make the model I have anymore, it's very Spartan in look, similar to the Wolf Module 1.8 winders). The cushions are pretty nice.

It's worked very well for me but it is a little louder than I'd like. (From what I've read most, if not all, Orbitas & Wolf winders are quiet). I would also strongly consider a Wolf too if I was in the market for a winder again. WUS owner reviews usually speak highly of both.


----------

